# New look and packaging.....would like feedback...



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I just repackaged my soaps, 7.5 ounce bars....with a new logo......

would love to get some feedback.


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2008)

Wow, those are some big bars of soap. I like the look of them & the labels. Do you have a photo of an an old label we can see and compare it to?


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2008)

Yes, very big bars.  I know they would grab my attention.  Why do you want them so big?  Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

*feedback*

I know. But folks really like them big. I've gotten a lot of compliments on them. I hardly sell any of the smaller bars any more. 

The guys especially like the bigger bars. I sell the smaller bars as travel sizes only now.

This is my old logo which I put on tan parchment cigar label.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

*feedback*

I had some wonderful silicone molds made for the larger bars, and I use my Brambleberry mold to make the smaller 4 oz. bars. 

The flat side of the large bar moves really easily over the skin and tweaked the soap base so that I get a heck of a lot of lather......my clients love it.


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2008)

Well I know if I was walking thru a farmers market that my head would do a double turn on those bars.  I like the look and the square look is refreshing.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 20, 2008)

very nice packaging and labels!


----------



## digit (May 20, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> Well I know if I was walking thru a farmers market that my head would do a double turn on those bars.  I like the look and the square look is refreshing.



I agree. Are the pretty boxes behind them a part of your line?

Digit


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

Looks good! I've been doing bigger bars too, all ranging from 5.5 oz to 6.5 ounces. People seem to like the "hefty" bars.


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

Awesome!!! I like the big bars too! 

Hey did you ever build that display for the craft show??


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

I always prefecr to purchase larger bars. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

*Display*

I am in the process of constructing my display...since most of what I will be selling will be my soap..and not so much body butter or bath salts this time....I am experimenting with some creative ways to display them.


----------

